# duck boat



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

hey guys, i would like some help here. i have been looking at duck boats on ksl. Since i am a college student, i cant afford a really good one so i was wondering if those big outboards motor (not mud buddy, just regular one that is found on tin boats) would do well in shallow water like such as FB? What kind of Hp of motor would be perfect for two hunters and bags of decoys? What length of the boat would be perfect? i have been looking at long tails and mud buddy outboards? Is there any differences in those things? 

Lets hear from everybody and help me out to get a best boat as for the price!

THANKS!! 


GOOD LUCK everyone this season!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Outboards motor will only be good next to the dike.After that you will be pushing your boat a couple hundred yards.I would not go any smaller then a 1648 boat and would not go any smaller then a 23 hp motor.The longtail of course it a long shaft motor and mudbuddy outboards are really called hyper drivers.Hope this helps you out.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I would say that for 2 guys and a bag of decoys, you would be fine with a 14X36 with a 13hp longtail. My first boat was that setup, and it did great with a bigger load than you mentioned. Not fast, but got me there and back just fine. And I bet if you shop, you could find a rig along those lines for $1500 or so. The outboard motor is going to give you issues in any shallow water, so if I were you, I would look at longtails if you want performance in shallow marsh, and don't want to spend a ton of cash.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

alright that helped out a little bit.. i see some on ksl with like 6.5 hp longshaft with 12 foot boat and another with 12 ft boat and 5 hp hyper drive. would those be bad results? I dont need to the fastest guys out the marsh, i just need to get there and back. you know?

What did you mean by 1648 boat?

If someone sees a good boat that would be perfect for me, please put the link on here. thanks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fowler50 said:


> alright that helped out a little bit.. i see some on ksl with like 6.5 hp longshaft with 12 foot boat and another with 12 ft boat and 5 hp hyper drive. would those be bad results? I dont need to the fastest guys out the marsh, i just need to get there and back. you know?
> 
> What did you mean by 1648 boat?
> 
> If someone sees a good boat that would be perfect for me, please put the link on here. thanks!


it 16 long x48inch wide. Dont go any smaller then a 16. because once you get a boat you will get more decoys. Those boats will do fine on short runs and in good weather.You get a windy day out hunting.Your boat will take on water.I had buddys with the smaller boats sold them and bought a 1648 and they said they will never look back. here what my boat looks like.I carry three guys and around 200 decoys and a dog and gear and that boat handle it just fine.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks! do you have another website i could look for boats? I check ksl.com. nothing from there, i can only see 12 ft boats. but i have seen bigger boats with outboards on. i need a hyper drive or long tail.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My first boat was a 1436 with 9hp longtail, it worked good for 2 guys but not 3. It only moved about 8 mph top speed when loaded. It was still better than walking and carrying decoys. I have seen similar rigs for sale around $2200 I would get as big of boat and motor as you can afford. When I bought my 1436 the dealer said "I'll see you next year when you want to buy a 16'er" he was spot on with that comment, I went back and bought a 16' boat and a 27 hp MM.
Look in the hunting section on KSL because there are always motors and boats listed there too, not just the boat section.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought my first boat this year as well. It is a 1648 with a 27 hp long tail. Love it. Like was mentioned above, go to the hunting section of KSL and then under Hunting Equipment. It won't hurt to check the Boats with Motor portion as well. Just narrow your selection at the top by price and private seller. You'll find what you are after. Best of luck to you


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

A way you can look at is this is your first boat. A 14x36 or even a 12x36 could be perfect for you. I would not get hung up on size. either boat will hold two guys and some gear. the 14 could hold 3. I have a 17ft and a 14ft and i use both. The most important part of your question is the motor. Dont go cheap on the motor getting stranded two hours out in FB does not sound like fun to me and you will always be able to upgrade the boat size.
As for the outboard question. 
Some people will use a short shaft outboard this puts the prop close to the boat the problem with this motor type is they are water cooled and the impellar will get plugged and can cause you problems.
Another option is a air cooled outboard motor. These are limited to small HP motor but do work very well.
Than you have the long tail mud motor and short tail mud motor. These are the bad boys and will cost ton of money( but are worth every dollar)


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Well fowler50, if i were you, i would get a really nice boat! invest a little bit more and you'll love it! if you take care of it than you'll never need to buy another one! Buy as good as you can afford and than you can take *ALL* of you buddies! :mrgreen:


----------

